# Word of the Day: Wassail



## Jace (Dec 10, 2021)

Wassail: n.
1. a. A salutation or toast given in drinking to someone's good health or an expression 
 of good will at a festivity.
b. The drink used in such toasting is commonly ale or wine with roasted apples.

During this season, let us raise a cup of Wassail and wish each other good cheer!


----------



## Shero (Dec 10, 2021)

Love the word "wassail" - it was taken from the Old Norse language and made charming by Old English.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 11, 2021)

I've read that the word _wassail_ is derived from ancient Anglo-Saxon words that translate into _Good Health!
So we might think of it as meaning, To your health!

Very interesting that the same word can be used for the verb , act of going wassailing (door-to-door holiday greetings and caroling)
and also for the beverage itself, (mulled cider?) that was typically shared._


----------

